# TV Tuner Card and LCD Monitor just like a normal LCD TV



## lahratla (Aug 27, 2007)

Please suggest a good external TV Tuner card that can be used with/without a PC. I want to use it with an LCD Monitor just like a normal LCD TV and sometimes with the PC for time-shifting and recording. The tuner card should support widescreen format and come with a remote control. Also, please suggest a good and affordable 25inch. widescreen LCD monitor for this purpose.


----------



## Saharika (Aug 27, 2007)

by the way please say it for 32' and 40" as well
the cheapest one in the market


----------

